

Show HN: Cgroup on JVM - haosdent
http://haosdent.github.io/jcgroup/
jcgroup is a cgroup wrapper on JVM. You could use this library to limit the CPU shares, Disk I&#x2F;O speed, Network bandwidth and etc of a thread.
======
haosdent
Any advice is welcome.

